# Big Bang Theory



## Nolathyme (Mar 29, 2014)

I heard/read recently that the Big Bang theory is one of the highest rated TV programs. 
I’ve watched it a handful of times, after a few minutes I’ve had to turn to something else. 
It looks boring, stupid, lame, etc.
Is this program geared to a certain demographic? 18-28 year olds?
Recently a 40 something male said he liked watching it. 
Am I missing something?
I like silly/funny (imo) shows, heck my favorite program was 3’s company for a number of years (back in the day).
Do I need to watch a whole program to get it, or multiple shows to get into it?
Am I/I am too old to appreciate the _____.
Or does it sucx as much as I think it may.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 29, 2014)

swj said:


> I heard/read recently that the Big Bang theory is one of the highest rated TV programs.
> I’ve watched it a handful of times, after a few minutes I’ve had to turn to something else.
> It looks boring, stupid, lame, etc.
> Is this program geared to a certain demographic? 18-28 year olds?
> ...



I like the sit coms and have liked them since the Honeymooners and I love Lucy.

Maybe it's that The nerd in me can relate  I know that I look forward to thurs night and I was disappointed that some basketball game had replaced it

By the way I'm 67 years old....
I don't think age has anything to do with it


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Some folks get it and like it.  Some folks get it and don't like it. Others are in the middle. 

I love it as I like the characters and feel that I know them having worked right next to MIT for a long time.

It took me a couple-few tries to warm up to it, but I love watching it for its quirky, human, characters.


----------



## itchyfeet (Mar 29, 2014)

I love this show.  A friend of mine kept recommending it and I watched a couple of times and couldn't get into it.  Finally, I watched several of the shows in a short period of time (reruns) and now I can't wait for it to come on.  I had to learn the characters idiosyncratic personalities. All I can say is the writers are genius for some of the lines and situations they come up with.  If you watch the reruns, they will be out of sequence.  For example one of them will be after Amy & Cooper have met and the next one may be before they met--no continuity.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2014)

I like the Big Bang show --- that is my friends, relatives, work mates for many years.

And I deal with the *Penny*'s everyday in life. *Howard* is like so many clueless & spoiled guys. The *comic book store owner *is the non-geek who represents all the future video-gamers who NOW live in their parents' basements.

*Leonard* - is the most functioning nerd of the lot - he actually wants to be normal - but only got Penny as a GF after she moved across the hall and he leant her money for her rent and puts in her share of the common dinner money. 

*Howard's* wife -- she had become his mother over time. So many niches does Howard hook onto - religion, one child, abandonment, short, master's degree in engineering verses research PhD ... 

*Sheldon's GF - Amy * wants to be a NORMAL woman (bonding with Penny & Howard's wife) .... her career and profession lends her to study those woman to try to capture and conquer Sheldon (the smart airhead who is the center of his world). It was sick the way Howard and Raj set up a dating profile for Sheldon to find Amy -- his ONLY match.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Love it  because of their "geekiness", they're still sorting out the past traumas of being bullied.

Leonard with his child-psychiatrist Mother.

Sheldon with his lovable, zealot of a Mom. His way of viewing the world and his love for his "Mee-Maw".

Raj" : with his inability to talk to women unless he's had a drink.

Howard: Where do I begin ? Loved him on the ISS.

Penny: Love her character as the "girl across the hall" and love interest.

Amy: Love her and her relationship with Sheldon, not to  mention her smoking monkeys. Interestingly enough, Mayim is a neuroscientist in real life.

Bernadette: A great character and under that little girl look, is a PhD with plenty of Moxie.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 29, 2014)

I hardly ever watch TV, but love it.  If it's on when I walk through the room I'll sit down and watch it - and that alone is a big vote for it.  

The characters are so intelligent and yet so absolutely clueless.

However I was amazed to hear how highly rated it is.  To quote ScoopLV, I thought the most popular shows were "Dancing with a Bachelor Millionaire Survivor Ice-Road Duck Hunter."


----------



## susieq (Mar 29, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> I like the Big Bang show --- that is my friends, relatives, work mates for many years......






Beaglemom3 said:


> Love it that because of their "geekiness", they're still sorting out the past traumas of being bullied..........




One of our favorites for all of the above..................


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a 40-something male geek with a warped sense of humor, and I love it.  The characters are perfect stereotypes/caricatures.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm 58 and my husband is 60. We love it! Our 26 year old son turned us on to it a few years ago.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 29, 2014)

Woo-Hoo!  I love this show, and have since it first aired.  I love the characters, and the writers have to be somewhat geeky geniuses, too, to write such hilarious dialogue.
I'm 81+ yrs. old, and I even sometimes enjoy watching reruns that I've already seen. There may be something I missed.  
And Jim Parsons always amazes me when he delivers such long, complicated stretches of dialogue.  
It's nice to see that so many on here enjoy it, too.  You go, geeks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2014)

big fan of it myself.


----------



## Nolathyme (Mar 29, 2014)

Move over 2 broke girls , I'm going to give BBT a chance.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Rock, paper, scissors...............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Q6-wMx-K8




-


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2014)

swj said:


> Move over 2 broke girls , I'm going to give BBT a chance.



I got tired of 2 Broke Girls after the 1st season ... more like 2 DUMB Bimbos. I did like the older Polish madam's role --- she loves life, has her own style, and smart enough to live large while being modest.


----------



## Patri (Mar 29, 2014)

Love it too. Want to meet Howard's mom.


----------



## CarolF (Mar 29, 2014)

After being raised on a steady diet of British television shows, I have difficulty appreciating a lot of American productions.   However,  I LOVE the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Dori (Mar 29, 2014)

Big Bang Theory is the only sitcom I watch. I love the quirkiness of the characters, especially Sheldon, with his hilarious idiosyncrosies.

Dori


----------



## LLW (Mar 30, 2014)

swj said:


> I heard/read recently that the Big Bang theory is one of the highest rated TV programs.
> I’ve watched it a handful of times, after a few minutes I’ve had to turn to something else.
> It looks boring, stupid, lame, etc.
> Is this program geared to a certain demographic? 18-28 year olds?
> ...





swj said:


> Move over 2 broke girls , I'm going to give BBT a chance.



I am sixty-something and love it. I also had difficulty liking it at first. 

I have found that with many of the sitcoms, you need to watch from the beginning in order to get into them. Even though that may not be necessary for understanding the story lines, it is often needed for appreciating the characters and subtleties. Check out Season 1 from the library, then it's smooth sailing from there and you can jump around even when you don't quite follow the story line (which is not as important as the characters).

There are also some episodes that are funnier than some others, but all of them are good.


----------



## LLW (Mar 30, 2014)

Patri said:


> Love it too. *Want to meet Howard's mom*.



I don't want to.  I hope they will keep her hidden like Vera in Cheers and Maris in Frasier.....

But I love Sheldon's mom - it took me a couple of episodes before recognizing her as Jackie in Roseanne.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 30, 2014)

Our whole family has loved this show since the beginning.  If you give it a chance you might like it- the stories do progress over time and references are sometimes made to prior episodes.

tlwmkw


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 30, 2014)

67 here & yes I love it.  They're showing it in syndication here at 6 o'clock and I watch it when I'm home.


----------



## swditz (Mar 30, 2014)

I loved the show the first time I saw it. Great characters and great writing.
DW on the other hand sees nothing humorous about it. I record it to watch when she is elsewhere.


----------



## susieq (Mar 30, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Rock, paper, scissors...............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Q6-wMx-K8-




My absolute _FAVORITE_ episode!!!:hysterical::hysterical:




LLW said:


> ... I love Sheldon's mom - it took me a couple of episodes before recognizing her as Jackie in Roseanne.




And Leonard = David

Leslie Winkle = Darlene


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 30, 2014)

Another thumbs up.

We don't watch a lot of television, and totally missed the first few years of this program until a friend recommended it.  But we enjoy the writing and the characters so much that I've had to buy my wife all past seasons of this show on DVD as a Christmas present.  (Makes a good Christmas present for those poor husbands trying to figure out what to buy...)


----------



## LisaH (Mar 30, 2014)

Somehow I watched this show on the airplanes a lot and enjoy it. My kids (21 and 24) have been big fans of the show since high school.


----------



## am1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Last year or the year before someone on here was hating on this show.  Ive watched every episode.  It is good. 

Thankfully How I Met Your Mother will be over as this last season has been dragging on.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 30, 2014)

Love the show. Have been watching since the beginning. I think the writers are amazing.

Lynn


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm sixty something and love this show - the quirky characters, the intelligent, hilarious writing.
It's one of the few shows that I watch.
Remember the episode with Howard and the robotic arm? Too funny!


----------



## Patri (Mar 30, 2014)

LLW said:


> I don't want to.  I hope they will keep her hidden like Vera in Cheers and Maris in Frasier.....



Oh, I know. They can never show her. But I have a vivid imagination of what she looks like.
And Maris did eventually show up.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Eli Mairs said:


> I'm sixty something and love this show - the quirky characters, the intelligent, hilarious writing.
> It's one of the few shows that I watch.
> Remember the episode with Howard and the robotic arm? Too funny!



  Yes ! Loved the E/R nurse, too ! What a hoot.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 30, 2014)

Love this show.  I don't watch much tv and way too many reality shows on now 

I only started watching it last year and I actually miss the new ones each week so I watch it on demand.  I can watch the repeats over and over and never get tired of it or get enough of it.

I agree - the writers are geniuses and Sheldon - his expressions, character, lines, etc - funny, amazing.

Give it a chance.  (early 50s)


----------



## momeason (Mar 30, 2014)

pjrose said:


> I hardly ever watch TV, but love it.  If it's on when I walk through the room I'll sit down and watch it - and that alone is a big vote for it.
> 
> The characters are so intelligent and yet so absolutely clueless.
> 
> However I was amazed to hear how highly rated it is.  To quote ScoopLV, I thought the most popular shows were "Dancing with a Bachelor Millionaire Survivor Ice-Road Duck Hunter."



It is one of our all time favorite shows. We are 62 and 55. My daughter and her husband love it also.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 31, 2014)

Patri said:


> Oh, I know. They can never show her. But I have a vivid imagination of what she looks like.
> And Maris did eventually show up.



Yep, Maris did show up when she was torturing Niles before their divorce.  (And I have to say she looked just as I imagined her.)
I haven't seen too many BBT reruns (so will have to look for them), but just love Frasier reruns.


----------



## LLW (Mar 31, 2014)

Patri said:


> Oh, I know. They can never show her. But I have a vivid imagination of what she looks like.
> And Maris did eventually show up.





muranojo said:


> Yep, Maris did show up when she was torturing Niles before their divorce.  (And I have to say she looked just as I imagined her.)



OT: I never saw the original run of Frasier (just saw DVDs and reruns), so maybe I missed it. But everything else that I read says Maris was never seen?
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090101211228AANeKjP
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minor_characters_on_Frasier

But if you both saw her, she must have been shown in some episode?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 31, 2014)

I always wanted to see Maris, too, but never did. I was unaware that she made one appearance, but I believe there was an episode when she was "seen" covered head-to-toe in heavily wrapped bandages. 

Reportedly, there is an episode where a glimpse of Howard's Mother is seen, but I have not seen it. I may do a Google or Youtube search on it, but I'd rather not see her. In my mind's eye, I always imagine a ginormous _Totie Fields_ or similar.



*SPOILER ALERT:  GLIMPSE OF HOWARD'S MOTHER:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jULGalvAGYc




=


----------



## rleigh (Mar 31, 2014)

swj said:


> I heard/read recently that the Big Bang theory is one of the highest rated TV programs.
> I’ve watched it a handful of times, after a few minutes I’ve had to turn to something else.
> It looks boring, stupid, lame, etc.
> Is this program geared to a certain demographic? 18-28 year olds?
> ...




So you don't like a popular show. Welcome to my world. 

I am the person in the room making a reference to a movie, documentary, or tv show that maybe 1 out of 100 people have seen. And looking at you blankly when you make a Seinfeld reference.

Having said that I actually do like BBT and I'm old. LOL.

I actually have known people who have watched stuff they didn't want to just because it was popular. A friend choked down the Twilight Series just for that reason. I just can't relate to that. Why waste my time on something I have absolutely no interest in?


----------



## geekette (Mar 31, 2014)

age has nothing to do with it, but I think the more geeky you are, the more you might like it and the more jokes you will get (hint: watch the whiteboards in the scenes if you are "sciency").  

The writing is extremely good, the actors superbly inhabit their characters.  A favorite of mine since the run began, it has not gotten stale, has gotten even funnier.

I like sitcoms but not a lot running today that I enjoy or that makes me laugh out loud.  This one still does and no other sitcoms running now that I stay up with.

Definitely watch them in order.  These characters do evolve.  I thought it odd how very quickly Bernadette and Howard got together, but, that's life in sitcom timelines...


----------



## geekette (Mar 31, 2014)

LLW said:


> OT: I never saw the original run of Frasier (just saw DVDs and reruns), so maybe I missed it. But everything else that I read says Maris was never seen?
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090101211228AANeKjP
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minor_characters_on_Frasier
> 
> But if you both saw her, she must have been shown in some episode?



I don't believe Maris was ever seen.  I saw an interview with the writers who figured out early on that they would never be able to cast her because of the impossible descriptions early on.  So they decided to never show her and go to town with the ridiculously tiny overly-surgically-altered neurotic x.

I think I saw every episode so maybe bandaged (but I don't think so), certainly as an unseen character in sensory deprivation tank (no vocals either).


----------



## Patri (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, I may have been mixed up with Frasier's wife. She appeared on screen.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 1, 2014)

OK, I may be losing it, but I am sure I saw Maris on at least one (maybe two) episodes of Frasier.  She forced him into going to a few high-society events with her, before she'd sign the divorce papers. I'll have to do some digging I guess--it's quite possible I may be mixing her up with another wife?

OK, I've figured it out:  I'm thinking of Mel, Niles' second wife.  She was the plastic surgeon who worked on Maris, where she was shown all wrapped in bandages.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 1, 2014)

I remember seeing her too so I had to Google it.  She appeared in two episodes so you probably missed those two.


----------



## LLW (Apr 1, 2014)

susieq said:


> And Leonard = David
> 
> Leslie Winkle = Darlene



Yea, those two were easy to spot. 

btw, Laurie Metcalf (Sheldon's mom) was also Nanny G, Frasier's first wife, in the episode where Frasier was caught in bed with her on stage in a children's show.


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't remember how many seasons the show has been on; I have been watching for 2 or 3 years. I need to see some of the older episodes. Any suggestions - NetFlix??


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, you can rent them from Netflix.  

The reruns come on at least two different stations here.  It is on every night.  We watch those reruns instead of other shows.   TBBT is always fun and rarely gets stale for me.

The shows I watch are NCIS, TBBT and SYTYCD.  Occasionally, I will watch The Colbert Report or The Daily Show but not often.

Most of my television time is with The Big Bang Theory.  I did not like Howard at first as he oozed greasy, needy creepiness from every pore.  He got better when Bernadette  came on the scene and now I think I could have him as a friend.

Jim Parsons is brilliant as Sheldon.  I read that the part of Sheldon was originally offered to Johnny Galecki but he felt he was better suited as Leonard, the part he now plays.

I wouldn't mind my DD finding a Rajesh.  He is intelligent, educated, has a good job, is wealthy, a good cook and has sweetness about him.  Of course, his parents would disinherit him if he married a non-Indian girl. 

I realize not every media story will be enjoyed by all people.  My advice would be to rent seasons one and two and watch the episodes back to back so you can really get into the characters.  If you don't enjoy them after that, then don't bother spending more time with them.  There isn't going to be a test.  At least I hope not.


----------



## geekette (Apr 1, 2014)

I generally catch up via library box sets as there are often many bonus tracks and sometimes package inserts (and I'm cheap).  Not sure if extras can be gotten via netflix or similar.

Sometimes watching an episode then playing director commentary of it next gives you viewpoint you might not pick up in the first watch.  I have not personally viewed the dvd set but this director may give you valuable insight to the geekier side of things.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just entered my 60's and I love it. But people say I have a weird humor. I also enjoy The Mentalist, New Girl and Blue Bloods.  Go figure.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 2, 2014)

The outtakes/bloopers scenes on youtube or in DVD collections are hilarious.






-


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 2, 2014)

I love BBT and it is one of my favorite shows.  But like all shows it won't appeal to everyone. I personally never liked Seinfeld, and which my friends and family don't understand why.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Apr 2, 2014)

jlr10 said:


> I love BBT and it is one of my favorite shows.  But like all shows it won't appeal to everyone. I personally never liked Seinfeld, and which my friends and family don't understand why.



I'm with you. I never liked Seinfeld either, but love BBT.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 2, 2014)

DW loves it.  She says it helps her understand some members of our family.

She's always looking at me when she says that.


----------



## geekette (Apr 2, 2014)

*TBS Starting From Pilot Now*

Just happened to sit down and turn on the tube and the pilot is airing. For those interested in 'from the start', TBS is doing the deal.


----------



## geekette (Apr 2, 2014)

Eli Mairs said:


> I'm with you. I never liked Seinfeld either, but love BBT.



That's how it seems to go with me, too, several sitcoms mentioned in this thread do nothing for me.  Every so often I'll try something I haven't watched before but rarely find a gem.  

Sometimes shows jump the shark, too.  I do remember watching the original airing of that Happy Days...  and don't remember watching much more of it until the last episode, where Tom Bosley as the dad was talking about his 2 great children, like Chuck had never existed.  I guess he kinda didn't, after the first year or two.


----------



## geekette (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone remember the Roseanne where Johnny Galecki showed up but before his David role?

When David began as a brother of Mark's, it felt like 'a gotcha' and eventually I saw the episode where he first guests.  He may have been a brother of Mark's (I don't think so), but his name wasn't David.  He came back as a different guy.


----------



## geekette (Apr 2, 2014)

rleigh said:


> I actually have known people who have watched stuff they didn't want to just because it was popular. A friend choked down the Twilight Series just for that reason. I just can't relate to that. Why waste my time on something I have absolutely no interest in?


I'm with you.  I want to be entertained, not have something to talk about at the water cooler.  

Some shows I don't think are very good seem to have very long runs, so I figure they just aren't for me and move on.  There are shows I enjoy that probably many people don't.  Something for everybody, what with a zillion channels, on-demand, home collection/netflix...  

Anxiously awaiting new season of Mad Men this month, one of my current-run faves.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 3, 2014)

Never did like Seinfeld.  The fellow that played Kramer was on a late night Friday show (trying to rival SNL) for a while and I thought he was strange but funny!


----------

